# Tivo lost on network



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi guys
My Tivo seems to be going into it's teens in that it won't talk to my network now.

I have a series 1 UK tivo and was running tivoweb 1.9.4
it did not work well, I kept getting internal errors so I upgraded to tivowebplus 2.1.b2 all went well until I tried to make it autostarting now I can't find tivo on the network.

To get tivowebplus to work I had to open terminal (I use a mac but don't let that put you off LOL) and run vserver before TWP would work.

So I did all this and was seeing my tivo & programs in my browser (firefox 2.0.0.11) so I thought it a good idea to make TWP autorun when Tivo restarts.
so I did this:
mount -o remount,rw /

echo "/var/hack/vserver" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

echo "/var/hack/TivoWebPlus/tivoweb" >> /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

chmod 700 /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

mount -o remount,ro /

Then I restart Tivo via the restart command and now I can't connect with my Tivo via tivoweb, ftp (I use cyberduck, hey the price was right <grin>) or terminal.

The tivo is working I just seem to not be able to connect to it.

I've tried restarting the tivo, the network & the laptop but nothing.

Anyone have any way I can get tivo talking to the network again?

TIA

Gaz


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pull the drive, attach it to ta Pc, boot with a suitable Linux CD and try to find what you broke - I'm guessing a typo on one of those command broke rc.sysinit.author.

That chmod looks dodgy - 755 is more usual.


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks TCM2007
I'm not sure what I broke so I guess I can just edit the rc.sysinit.author file and take out what I put in? but I'm not sure how.

As I use a mac could I not just attach the drive to my Mac to do this?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Likely also missing "&" at the end of lines ? I think missing these can cause network issues.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

dragonlord666 said:


> As I use a mac could I not just attach the drive to my Mac to do this?


Not as far as far as I know, no.


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks TCM2007 & Ian_m
so I guess I set the directory to be readable by me only - execpt now I can't access to to read it.

So if I pull the drive attached it to the computer (I have laptop) and redo the chmod line but use 755 I should set it back to it's default values (I Hope) then put it back in Tivo?

Tcm2007 - do you know why the MAC won't work for this as Mac's use a form of Unix I believe. (new Mac user only since August).


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

It's not about the UNIX its about the endian type of the processor in the TiVo and your Mac. The net effect is that whilst the partition you need to work on can be recognised and worked on by a Linux/UNIX distro it can only be seen if the disk is used in byteswapped mode - I don't think a driver/kernel has been compiled to mount the disk under BSD ( mac, ) of course this should be a pretty simple thing to do to migrate something from the Linux driver given the closeness of architectures now. Good luck 

Rgds,

R.


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Rob. Don't think I'll try it as it's possible I'll do more damage then good LOL

Guess I need to get a linux disk and dig out the old PC.


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

Daft question but you can ping your Tivo can't you?

It's not changed it's IP address to a default one?


Neil


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

Icsneil
No if I try to ping the tivo I get told no route to host & the host is down
this just keep going and going until I hit ctrl +c then I get told it sent X number of packets, 0 packets received, 100&#37; packet loss


----------



## lcsneil (Jun 18, 2002)

dragonlord666 said:


> Icsneil
> No if I try to ping the tivo I get told no route to host & the host is down
> this just keep going and going until I hit ctrl +c then I get told it sent X number of packets, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss


Which tends to suggest that it might be a change of IP address.

Try something like [email protected] and scan your local network for all IP addresses (mainly the 192.168.xx.xx ones and see if you can find it.


----------



## dragonlord666 (Nov 2, 2005)

OK guys, you all thought this thread was dead, but it was only alseep
I have been trying to get my tivo back on the network since dec 07 - well actually it's JAN 08 as I was waiting until I could get a new drive if I needed one.

Anyways, I borrowed a PC - it has a blank HD but as I'm working off a CD BOOT I should be OK.
I took the tivo drive, connected to the pc and booted when I get the prompt I then tried the chmod 755 /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author but I get a error that says 
chmod: /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author no such file or directory

SO how do I do this when the drive is connected direct to the PC - seems it's on hda

Tivo has been working OK except I cannot connect via the network - which also means I have to either delete shows or output them to DVD via the scart cable.

I did try scanning for the IP and found a 192.168.1.137 as unidentified but still cannot connect as it gets refused. I assume the chmod 700 did that assuming 137 is now the tivo.

I miss my tivoweb 
Any help would be gratefully received 


In case anyone wondering what I'd trying to do (might help you inform me correctly)
I figure if I can connect the tivo hd directly to the pc then redo the chmod command but use 755 NOT 700 I should get back the network.

Thanks
Gaz
dragonlord666


----------

